# How To Shrimp



## chinaboxer (Oct 4, 2009)

shrimping is often overlooked and taken for granted but the movement IMO is one of the most important while grappling, so i thought i would make a video on the basics of shrimping, and share it with everyone.

http://www.thechinaboxer.com/2009/10/04/grappling-shrimp-drill/#top

take care and peace!

Jin


----------



## Steve (Oct 4, 2009)

chinaboxer said:


> shrimping is often overlooked and taken for granted but the movement IMO is one of the most important while grappling, so i thought i would make a video on the basics of shrimping, and share it with everyone.
> 
> http://www.thechinaboxer.com/2009/10/04/grappling-shrimp-drill/#top
> 
> ...


Good video.  Very well explained.  I have a couple of suggestions.  First, when I'm showing a new guy how to shrimp, I always show him the movement, then show him how it looks when I'm shrimping back under side control and out of mount with a partner, so that he sees how it applies.  

Also, a little detail is that most of the drive back on the hips is done by the "top" leg.  For a lot of guys I've seen, this detail makes it click for them.  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## chinaboxer (Oct 4, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Good video.  Very well explained.  I have a couple of suggestions.  First, when I'm showing a new guy how to shrimp, I always show him the movement, then show him how it looks when I'm shrimping back under side control and out of mount with a partner, so that he sees how it applies.
> 
> Also, a little detail is that most of the drive back on the hips is done by the "top" leg.  For a lot of guys I've seen, this detail makes it click for them.  I hope that makes sense.


ah, yea, i should have shown it from side control as well, thanks for the tips, peace!


----------



## lklawson (Oct 5, 2009)

chinaboxer said:


> shrimping is often overlooked


Shrimping is great and I applaud your decision to make video instruction of it.  Kudos.

I'm curious though, who do you think overlooks it?

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## chinaboxer (Oct 5, 2009)

lklawson said:


> Shrimping is great and I applaud your decision to make video instruction of it.  Kudos.
> 
> I'm curious though, who do you think overlooks it?
> 
> ...


there's millions of videos on submission on the internet, and only a handful of how to shrimp videos. it's noone specifically, but just in general.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 5, 2009)

Excellent! Thanks for posting. 

"Boring" basics are too often overlooked and under-practiced (is that word?) as students race to execute the "cooler" more "exciting" moves they see. 

What they don't realize is that in order to execute those "cooler" maneuvers you have to have your basics down first. 

Basics are the foundation of everything in MA. 

I was once told a long time ago that even the most majestic castle would topple in time if built upon a foundation of sand. That's always stuck with me and reminded me to continue to practice my basics for they are the foundation on which everything else is built.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't think anyone overlooks it, it's one of the first things anyone that does grappling learns.

Anyways, too add to this, one thing I find useful when teaching the motion is too have people that are having a hard time getting out to use line on the floor (line between mats)  You lie with your right side on the line and when your knee comes up it shouldn't cross the line, which is where the opponent is.


----------



## thaistyle (Jan 27, 2010)

It's funny you mention this technique.  My instructor emphasizes this technique every class and how important it is in BJJ.  Part of our warmup is doing shrimp drills up and down the length of the floor 2 times.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nicely explained! I linked to your video on my dojang facebook page.  Thanks!


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 28, 2010)

Andrew Green said:


> I don't think anyone overlooks it, it's one of the first things anyone that does grappling learns.
> 
> Anyways, too add to this, one thing I find useful when teaching the motion is too have people that are having a hard time getting out to use line on the floor (line between mats)  You lie with your right side on the line and when your knee comes up it shouldn't cross the line, which is where the opponent is.



Nice!

We get newbies started on the motion and concept and from a sitting up/ vertical guard position. We then play a slow chase game to where they have to shrimp away from their partner.

Then they learn the tech on their back, and go up and down the mat. We progress that with one partner standing over the shrimper, feet at the side of the grounded partner's body, and the shrimper has to blade and shrimp out from between his partner's legs.

That's progressed to one partner taking mount (not too tight) and the bottom guy shrimping from that. The same is done with side control.

The overall game is the top partner increasing/decreasing elevation while the shrimper adjusts to shrimp or vertical shrimp away from the top guy. Occasionally, the top guy takes mount or side control and the bottom guy shrimps out.

It's a good template for a drill system where you incorporate sweeps and control from guard/as well as movement/control for the top guy.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for your video clip Jin!


----------



## Kyosanim (Jun 5, 2010)

chinaboxer said:


> shrimping is often overlooked and taken for granted but the movement IMO is one of the most important while grappling, so i thought i would make a video on the basics of shrimping, and share it with everyone.
> 
> http://www.thechinaboxer.com/2009/10/04/grappling-shrimp-drill/#top
> 
> ...




You are a good instructor. I'm looking into doing BJJ myself at the moment.
Any tips on how to find a good instructor? I know what to look for in a MA instructor but every art is different.


----------

